# Why French first ?



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

Someone please explain !


----------



## freckles22uk (12 August 2012)

Because it is the official language of the Olympics  

http://internationalbusinessblog.co...should-be-the-first-language-of-the-olympics/


----------



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

I thought the Greeks had the handle on the first  Olympics .


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (12 August 2012)

Think it's the official language as the president of the IOC is french


----------



## philamena (13 August 2012)

Founder of the modern games (as opposed to original ancient Greeky ones) was French. 

ETS: Pierre de Coubertin - just found his name. Same chap who invented the Modern Pentathlon - so less popular on some of our threads tonight hee hee.


----------



## Silent Knight (13 August 2012)

It was our Olympics, should have been our language first.


----------



## madmav (13 August 2012)

Yep, that Coubertin bloke was fundamental in resurrecting Olympics, modern style, so he insisted on the French bit. They doff caps at Greeks at end by doing their anthem in closing ceremony.
According to Greek ex-OH, Olympics were just one of five they used to do in olden times. They were designed to stop everyone fighting. So we need more....I'm exhausted by it all. But will miss them.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (13 August 2012)

Explanations are all bang on but it is still annoying to hear french before our language all the time. Would be nice if the convention was host nation language then whatever the next most spoken world language etc??


----------



## camilla4 (13 August 2012)

Shivvy said:



			Explanations are all bang on but it is still annoying to hear french before our language all the time. Would be nice if the convention was host nation language then whatever the next most spoken world language etc??
		
Click to expand...

I actually understand the logic behind having French as the first language (not saying I like it but... . English is always the second language, followed by that of the host nation (obviously saved a bit of time with the announcements this year!!).


----------



## stencilface (13 August 2012)

I don't mind having the French first at all, you have to remember that for many of the nations involved in the Olympics, French is also their national language.


----------



## lazybee (13 August 2012)

ce n'est pas grave


----------



## Rollin (13 August 2012)

Shivvy said:



			Explanations are all bang on but it is still annoying to hear french before our language all the time. Would be nice if the convention was host nation language then whatever the next most spoken world language etc??
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest most of the Brits living in Europe do English first.

I think this was a small courtesy to our International audience.


----------



## philamena (13 August 2012)

I quite like it, it's a nice reminder of the international feel of the games, and (when you've won!) a nice reminder of all the other nations that wanted your medal  Not sure that's what it's supposed to feel like though ha ha!


----------



## Orangehorse (13 August 2012)

When the "modern" Olympics were first arranged, a lot of people would have spoken French as an international language.


----------

